# Opinions on my modified E46 330ci!



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Recently bought a 2004 BMW E46 330ci for my 21st Birthday. Haven't been able to stop modding it since I bought it, and cleaning it for that matter.
Mods:
Front plate delete
FK Coilovers
BMW Style 32 Wheels from an E38 7 Series, staggered fitment 8's and 9's
Carbon Fibre Rear diffuser
Cupholder mod
All red rear lights
Amongst a few other bits and bobs, tidying up mainly.
Let me know what you guys think 



























Future plans, next week lol:
Fully adjustable rear camber arms
Space the rear out at the same time
More lows 

Cheers for looking guys let me know what you think!


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Mmmm very nice indeed


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Love those style 32s. :thumb:


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers guys


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

I love the way you modded the Bimmer , love silver color cars , mine s silver also ( not a BMW ) .

Sub d .


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Loose the blue headlights, and stickers on the screen and it be better, sorry but the blue lights screen chav moron and stickers just dont suit the rest of the car, everything else is very nice though!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah agree it looks nice bar the stickers


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great car...


This mus cost a lot to insure I am 28 with 5 years no claims and i checked same engined car without any mods on and have to say prices are bit step.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Where's your front plate then ?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

What on earth is a cup holder mod?


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Deniance said:


> What on earth is a cup holder mod?


E46's with an arm rest didnt come with cup holders in the centre console

So you whip out the storage try and stick in the cup holders


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

are the blue lights where the xenons have only just been switched on? they probably go a bit whiter when they've been on for a few minutes.


----------



## steviebabe0 (May 14, 2013)

Car looks good same colour as mine but i'd check those are the correct tyre sizes for those rims look a bit small on the rears to me.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

lovely mate


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

My 2 lads cars
















The black car has been lowered more since this pic was taken.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

front plate delete...sorry to be a newbie but what is that
and were is your front plate?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks great, good work. Mor camber for more lows? :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Absolutly love it mate! love this shape beemer and yours is a very nice example!

Very fresh looking with the mods too! 

Any more plans?


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers guys. Yeah the sticker is marmite but I like it so  

The lights are factory xenons, think it's just the effect on the photo which makes them look bluer. 

Stevie, the rear tyres are stretched so its meant to be like that. 

Front plate delete mate is just getting rid of the front plate and the surround that's there as standard. And my front plate is in my boot lol. No trouble from the police as of yet.


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> Absolutly love it mate! love this shape beemer and yours is a very nice example!
> 
> Very fresh looking with the mods too!
> 
> Any more plans?


Yeah mate, get some real stance on the rear and go lower. I want a genuine M3 CSL rear boot but it's very expensive. I think just tidying up etc after I've sorted the stance pal


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

There's some scene-speak in that mods list. 

Other than that, nice car. Silver looks very fresh.


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Cant beat a slammed 3 series


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

:devil:


ImDesigner said:


> There's some scene-speak in that mods list.
> 
> Other than that, nice car. Silver looks very fresh.


Aha sorry pal. Cheers


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Tank said:


> Cant beat a slammed 3 series


Cheers pal


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

vRSchap said:


> Cheers guys. Yeah the sticker is marmite but I like it so
> 
> The lights are factory xenons, think it's just the effect on the photo which makes them look bluer.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, well trust me you absoloutely will, and deserve to! Laws is laws!


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Police are pretty relaxed around my area mate.
Chill out mate it's my choice not to run one or not


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

It's just plainly illegal,
That's all


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

I know this


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

vRSchap said:


> Police are pretty relaxed around my area mate.
> Chill out mate it's my choice not to run one or not


:doublesho Really? I reckon I'd get pulled over within 24 hours round here.

Is your dad the local sheriff?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

looks nice and tidy not ott but subtle, defo lose the sticker though agree looks better without a plate but so do most cars unfortunately its required, id slap it back on not worth the hassle or fine tbh.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

I do like the carbon splitter, LED lights and swing mirrors, but the windscreen sticker detracts from it massively. Is it a crew or something?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I like the carbon at the back


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

vRSchap said:


> Front plate delete mate is just getting rid of the front plate and the surround that's there as standard. And my front plate is in my boot lol. No trouble from the police as of yet.


Why should you have the right to ignore the law of the land?

I'm sure PC Plod will be pulling you over pretty soon


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Alpina wheels, negative camber and space the rears. Rear tints, and lose the sticker in the front window. ( maybe pop your plate in there.) looks like a lovely base to start from, and a lot of car for 21.


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

G105ALY said:


> I do like the carbon splitter, LED lights and swing mirrors, but the windscreen sticker detracts from it massively. Is it a crew or something?


Swing mirrors? And yeah it's a crew mate.



DW58 said:


> Why should you have the right to ignore the law of the land?
> 
> I'm sure PC Plod will be pulling you over pretty soon


I'm not saying I have the right to ignore the law, I'm saying I don't like running a front plate and that's my decision.



Willows-dad said:


> Alpina wheels, negative camber and space the rears. Rear tints, and lose the sticker in the front window. ( maybe pop your plate in there.) looks like a lovely base to start from, and a lot of car for 21.


Not a fan of alpina wheels mate, or tints for that matter lol.

Cheers mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

The rear lights would look better smoked rather than red, would tie in with the carbon diffuser then.

Some black grilles would suit it as well :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks like the the front window sticker is on the outside, do the wipers not take it off?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

loving what you have done fella looks lovely


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks really smart. Always wanted a 330.

Needs the 330 badge taking off though, will clean up the rear end a lot. I also quite like the carbon BMW badges they sell, done to death I know but they do look good.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Put a number plate on it and get rid of the windscreen sticker and it would look very nice indeed.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Like everything bar the front screen sticker


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Sweet car dude I like it alot, your insurance sky high? This year I changed to a 325d e90 I am a fan of yours but.


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Insurance is enough lol. Not as much as you'd think though considering I'm 21 and have 3 points. 1300quid. 

Yea the sticker is on the outside and the wipers don't take it off cos it's good quality lol.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice mate id go for the de badge of the 330 but everything else looks smart! And end of the day it's ur choice to run with the sticker


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

Ive got a 116i and lack cupholders. Tell me more about the cup holder mod!


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice car



vRSchap said:


> Chill out mate it's my choice not to run one or not


However, the above comment doesn't show a great deal of respect. It's *not* your choice or decision to have a number plate attached to the front of your car, it's the law and it's there for a reason.

I'm not trying to start an argument but if someone smashed into the side of your car whilst it was parked (and it's obvious you take great pride in it) and then you watched it all unfold infront of you as the other car drives off and you are left out of pocket as the other driver had *decided* that he/she didn't want a number plate on the back of their car?


----------



## robrobc (Sep 8, 2008)

vRSchap said:


> Police are pretty relaxed around my area mate.
> Chill out mate it's my choice not to run one or not


Life is full of choices and I respect your decision but if I were to be unfortunate enough to have a coming together with your car it had no number plate then I would be asking plod to verify the construction and use regulations.

If I could "blame" you I would, that would be me and just about everyone else. 
Please, do yourself a favour and put a plate on. It could save you a whole heap of hassle.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I want your wheels.
Looks very nice.


----------



## rich157 (Mar 7, 2013)

From www.gov.uk -

"If you drive with incorrectly displayed number plates, you could be fined up to £1,000 and your car will fail its MOT test"

I just wonder after paying a £1,000 fine it would still be thought to be such a clever idea not to have a front plate :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

vRSchap said:


> Insurance is enough lol. Not as much as you'd think though considering I'm 21 and have 3 points. 1300quid.
> 
> Yea the sticker is on the outside and the wipers don't take it off cos it's good quality lol.


I suspect that before long you'll have quite a few more points - no number plate; stickers imparing driver's view; other faults the police will no doubt find.

And then there's the reduced bank account from the fines and then the increased insurance.



wilkie1980 said:


> However, the above comment doesn't show a great deal of respect. It's *not* your choice or decision to have a number plate attached to the front of your car, it's the law and it's there for a reason.
> 
> I'm not trying to start an argument but if someone smashed into the side of your car whilst it was parked (and it's obvious you take great pride in it) and then you watched it all unfold infront of you as the other car drives off and you are left out of pocket as the other driver had *decided* that he/she didn't want a number plate on the back of their car?





robrobc said:


> Life is full of choices and I respect your decision but if I were to be unfortunate enough to have a coming together with your car it had no number plate then I would be asking plod to verify the construction and use regulations.
> 
> If I could "blame" you I would, that would be me and just about everyone else.
> Please, do yourself a favour and put a plate on. It could save you a whole heap of hassle.





rich157 said:


> From www.gov.uk -
> 
> "If you drive with incorrectly displayed number plates, you could be fined up to £1,000 and your car will fail its MOT test"
> 
> I just wonder after paying a £1,000 fine it would still be thought to be such a clever idea not to have a front plate :lol:


I think Mr vRSchav has rather a lot of growing up to do


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks lovely, M3 bonnet and csl boot would finish it :thumb:

check out all the moaners it his his decision to run a plate or not the legalities of it are a different matter when I was 21 it was small plates mine was 6"x3" and never had a tug for it it was illegal but my choice to use it!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice car bud but I agree with others the sticker detracts from how good it looks

I love it when you posts pics on any forum and the keyboard warriors come out pointing at whats wrong with you car and how its illegal and you should be locked up and the key thrown away, really!!!

I have a number plate on mine that is illegal and I know its illegal but its my car and I will do whatever I want to my car and suffer the consequences of my actions like any decision we make in life, we are not all perfect 24/7 and some will take chances whether thats right or wrong its that persons decision to do it


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lovely car mate, specially considering how old u are.
That said its not a modded corsa or Clio, so I think the stickers on both screens really ruin such a classy looking motor, I'd possibly remove the 330 badge and buy a nicer set of number plates ( notice I said plates x2, seriously not worth the aggro not having the front one on) my reason being if u are stopped 3 times and ordered to put one on and u don't, if they catch u a 4th time they have the power to seize the car, Q plate it which will make it worthless and ull have to pay to get it back from them.
Just my 2 pence, and again lovely car


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mikej857 said:


> I know its illegal but its my car and I will do whatever I want to my car and suffer the consequences of my actions like any decision we make in life


Possibly the most irresponsible comment I have heard in a long time.

I wonder if you would still day the same if someone broke into your house, pinched the keys for your pride and joy before setting fire to it? 
But, hey, those people knew it was illegal but chose to take the consequences of their actions as you say.


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Appreciate all the constructive criticism from some of you lol. Some people really need to chill out lol, calm down  

And as for the mr vrs chav comment. Just lol. Some people really need to chill lol. Do you know me? Nope. Thought this site was for grown ups, not people with little jibes to try and get at someone. Asked for opinions on my car not my number plate.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Not a fan of the lowered stanced look, nor the sticker . No offence, but to me it looks like a lot of money invested in making a reasonably slow car slower... But if it makes you smile that is what counts


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

vRSchap said:


> Asked for opinions on my car not my number plate.


But to be fair, in your list of mods, getting rid of the front number plate was number one.

And I don't think anyone has slated the car, I for one think it looks very smart. Modification is a very personal thing, but in my opinion, taking off a number plate to make it look better is just one step too far.

But that's just me. Sorry if I have upset anyone.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Grown ups who obey the laws


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah it's more looks than performance for me pal. It's more of cruiser lol. Plan on buying an e46 m3 next year though. Focus on performance with that one


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

I haven't said anyone's slated my car mate


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

G105ALY said:


> Grown ups who obey the laws


I presume you've never broken a law in your life then? Fair play


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

ANYWAYS, less talk on that subject. 

Can anyone recommend me a good wheel sealant. And cleaner for that matter. Hate cleaning wheels so need a good sealant putting on them. 
Cheers


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant, and to clean? Hmm, any wheel cleaner and Iron X.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Jet seal or fk1000p for cheap or a ceramic for longevity. And I'd recommend bilt hamber wheel cleaner. It rocks


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheers lads.


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Nice car mate, your BMW is modded well. I like that you did something different with the stickers, dont like it but points for trying something different. Also loving the stance!

You have to remember on DW there are lots of people with different opinions and of different ages, do I think the number plate removal looks good? Yes. Should you do it? No. You are breaking the law. But if you are going to break the law you might as well look good while doing it...

N.B. the plate removal on my Alfa is photo shopped before anyone says..


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Danman said:


> Nice car mate, your BMW is modded well. I like that you did something different with the stickers, dont like it but points for trying something different. Also loving the stance!
> 
> You have to remember on DW there are lots of people with different opinions and of different ages, do I think the number plate removal looks good? Yes. Should you do it? No. You are breaking the law. But if you are going to break the law you might as well look good while doing it...
> 
> N.B. the plate removal on my Alfa is photo shopped before anyone says..


Now that's a constructive post. Cheers fella.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

jebus said:


> Loose the blue headlights, and stickers on the screen and it be better, sorry but the blue lights screen chav moron and stickers just dont suit the rest of the car, everything else is very nice though!


I agree, blue lights let down an otherwise nice set of mods


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

They're not blue mate it's just the effect on the photo, just factory xenons


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

vRSchap said:


> ANYWAYS, less talk on that subject.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good wheel sealant. And cleaner for that matter. Hate cleaning wheels so need a good sealant putting on them.
> Cheers


fk1000 , great product . Will have to order some for myself .


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

vRSchap said:


> ANYWAYS, less talk on that subject.
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good wheel sealant. And cleaner for that matter. Hate cleaning wheels so need a good sealant putting on them.
> Cheers


Clean with Espuma Revolution.

Follow this up with Tardis and Iron-X.

Seal with FK1000P :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Clean with Espuma Revolution.
> 
> Follow this up with Tardis and Iron-X.
> 
> Seal with FK1000P :thumb:


Hey buddy , Tardis s not available in Canada , what would you recommand in order to replace it please , if in the know !.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Auto finesse and other maunfacturers do dedicated tar removers


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Auto finesse oblitarate is a close substitute to Tardis so i believe.

Never used Tardis as cant justify 5L so always used AF Oblitarate


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I took the front plate of the fairlady, looked much better.... and I just put it up on the passenger visor... 

:thumb:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice car, not sure on the stickers


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

sprocketser said:


> Hey buddy , Tardis s not available in Canada , what would you recommand in order to replace it please , if in the know !.


Stoner Tarminator is pretty popular over that side of the pond :thumb:...

http://www.eshine.ca/stoner_tarminator_bugtar_remover-3242.php


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Quite why you think you are above the law to not drive around with a front number plate is beyond me :devil:. They are put on cars for recognition, they're not an option for you to opine on whether you run one or not. 
Most cars on the road look better without front plates, but they're a part of ownership here in the UK, so get used to it.

Anyway, some nice mods, but I'd lose the stickers and the blue headlights, screams CHAV with them IMHO.


----------



## paul200 (Jun 8, 2012)

Everyone's opinion on a modified car is always going to be different, if he doesn't want to have a front plate on the car, then that's his decision.

Top work though mate, looks good, I don't like the front sticker, but I don't dislike it either, doesn't seem to bother me it being there, like others. I would debadge it, maybe get some black front kidneys and then enjoy it


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

paul200 said:


> Everyone's opinion on a modified car is always going to be different, if he doesn't want to have a front plate on the car, then that's his decision.


It's not his decision to make, it's the law of the land. Having a front number plate is a legal requirement, it's not optional under any circumstances.


----------



## paul200 (Jun 8, 2012)

DW58 said:


> It's not his decision to make, it's the law of the land. Having a front number plate is a legal requirement, it's not optional under any circumstances.


I never said it was a lawful decision to make, like speeding, it is someone's decision to speed, but it isn't a lawful thing to do.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

OK, let's meet in the middle - it's a foolish decision.


----------



## vRSchap (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol are people still going on about this lol?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

You have been lucky regarding the plate, police stopped me after mine was broken after someone reversed into my car, that was only the day after and I still had it displayed in my windscreen.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

vRSchap said:


> Lol are people still going on about this lol?


Clearly a contentious issue, that people feel strongly about


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

style 32s always look good on an e46. looks good :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice motor fella,as for opinions,
Loose the screensticker.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

nice looking 330, was after a 330 or similar but the m3 insurance wasnt too bad so opted for my m3 
as everyone has said though you do 'need' a front number plate, i'd love to not bother wearing a seatbelt or having racing slick tyres because they look good, but its the law and you cant really get away with something so obviously missing like a number plate lol

love the rear lights you have too, never seen them on the road before. stance is spot on aswell, but having had stretched tyres before i couldnt have them again, i think maximum rubber on a rwd car is the best way


----------



## Bowgs (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice car fella! I had one if these a few yrs back great fun!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice car but I agree with a lot on the screen sticker - but hey, your choice, I don't like the stretched rubber either, max rubber is always best - garden rollers come to mind, nice car though, my lad has an MGZT with Zenons, the lights on that are blue and are factory originals. Good work.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Apart from stretched tyres, did you require any more work to fit the e38 style 32's? Spacers etc?

Also how do you rate the fk coilovers??


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Also how do you rate the fk coilovers??


I had fk highsports on my audi tt. worst things i have ever bought. crashiest bumpiest ride ive ever experienced.
couldnt adjust those ones
after 4 months a rear shock failed
also when i needed replacement droplinks, it took me nearly a fortnight to source them

i'd avoid them, would rather save up for pukka ones :thumb:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I think its very nice just be careful with the style 32's from what I have read they are very prone to cracking


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Clyde said:


> Yeah agree it looks nice bar the stickers


Agree with that


----------

